# need fastest pendrive



## ashishstillthere (Mar 17, 2012)

hi guys plz tell which is the fastest pendrive available in india or soon to be available in india...i need storage from 16 gb..


----------



## quad_core (Mar 17, 2012)

i think its CORSAIR voyager GT 16GB. I have the non-GT one.


----------



## ashishstillthere (Mar 18, 2012)

Thank bro...ya i read tht news that nw its available in india but can you tell me it was termed as fastest pen drive in 2009 n still it is??..what is diff between gt n non gt


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 18, 2012)

Gt= usb 3.0
Non GT= usb 2.0

If you really care about _fastest_, refer *this*, some of them won't be available in India though.


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 18, 2012)

Corsair pen drives are the fatest, no doubt on that....


----------



## Tenida (Mar 18, 2012)

I would say *Kingston DataTraveler HyperX 3.0 *
Kingston DataTraveler HyperX 3.0 Review | StorageReview.com - Storage Reviews

Kingston DataTraveler HyperX 3.0 64GB Flash Drive Review: Introduction - Techgage


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 18, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> Corsair pen drives are the fatest, no doubt on that....



Some days before I encountered a HP pen drive which was giving 14mb/s write speeds, which was 2mb/s greater than my voyager


----------



## doomgiver (Mar 18, 2012)

linux writes to flash memory faster than windows.
i've seen speeds upto 22 MBps on generic pen drives.

while windows takes half an hour just to decide how much remaining time to display to the user (lol, im exaggerating)


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 18, 2012)

^^^^
I agree on that windows take a lot of time.
My sony  and even other pen drive works pretty fast on my mac when compared to windows.


----------

